# Meteor Shower and Celeste!



## th8827 (Mar 29, 2020)

There is a Meteor Shower going on in my town, and Celeste is handing out recipes.

Feel free to come over, make some wishes, grab a recipe, and raid my shop (shop is now closed). I will be open for a few hours.

My town is a mess, and not much to look at... yet.

No payment necessary.

Please be considerate and make space for other people after you have had your fill.

Dodo Code: Closed


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

i would love to come by! will bring some seeds


----------



## marcko0412 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi might come over in a bit, I’ll just check if my books cranny is selling mum seeds


----------



## popprincess (Mar 29, 2020)

on my way


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 29, 2020)

On my way! Bringing a few mum seeds I had ^^


----------



## Saralie (Mar 29, 2020)

i'll try to stop by! haven't met celeste yet!


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! I'll be coming in about 5 mins!


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 29, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## Saralie (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you! Was able to get star wand before disconnect, Celeste is so cute!


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

thank you so much for celeste! 

hit 200 wishes!


----------



## th8827 (Mar 29, 2020)

Posted new code in OP.

Sorry about the DC.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 29, 2020)

th8827 said:


> Posted new code in OP.
> 
> Sorry about the DC.



my coin headpiece got left behind from the disconnect, you can keep it


----------



## th8827 (Mar 29, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> my coin headpiece got left behind from the disconnect, you can keep it



Thanks. 

Sorry about the trouble...


----------



## Takeru (Mar 29, 2020)

On my way!~ Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 29, 2020)

thanks! I was able to get a few seeds at least. I don't think talking with the cute owl saved but oh well


----------



## Derpyliciousmiku (Mar 29, 2020)

Are you going to open up again? Ive been really desperate for flowers and star fragments,,,,


----------



## th8827 (Mar 29, 2020)

You guys can come back. The town is currently pretty empty.

The updated code is in the first post.

EDIT... Another Com Error... I will update code again...

EDIT2: Again...


----------



## Aurvandil (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey, I’d love to come over, I’ve got some Mum seeds in tow too.​


----------



## Luxen (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll drop by for a bit to check things out, if this is still going on.


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 30, 2020)

Will stop by for the DIY

- - - Post Merge - - -

8SLNH code not valid anymore.


----------



## th8827 (Mar 30, 2020)

New code is up.


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 30, 2020)

On my way! thanks <3


----------



## audaci (Mar 30, 2020)

hey i'd love to come a bit later! ky from fantasia


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 30, 2020)

giving it another shot?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come over? o:


----------



## Luxen (Mar 30, 2020)

I have no idea how we all ended up going from Nook's Cranny directly back to the airport. Maybe it's connection issues? Looks like I'll have to make my purchases again before going to Celeste.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Is the meteor shower still going on? xD


----------



## th8827 (Mar 30, 2020)

It is still going on.


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks so much for doing this. If you need a bamboo shoot recipe or bamboo grove wall I am glad to bring one over as soon as there is space on your island


----------



## th8827 (Mar 30, 2020)

I have both of those already, but thanks.

More space has opened up.


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you still open?
May I come over to receive  recipe from Celeste?


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 30, 2020)

thanks so much for having me over, it was great!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 30, 2020)

Aww sorry my internet connection was gone ;o;  Thanks for having me!  Looking forword to meet again sometime!


----------



## Munyo (Mar 30, 2020)

if you're still open, may i visit? i dont have mums, but i can drop hyacinths for you ;o;


----------



## icyii (Mar 30, 2020)

Are you still open? I can bring pears, oranges, cherries, hyacinths, cosmos, and windflowers, or anything else you'd like!


----------



## th8827 (Mar 30, 2020)

It is midnight, so I am closing. I hope that everyone had fun.


----------

